# Masport Reel Mower



## paul325740 (Jun 21, 2017)

anyone know or using Masport Reel mower?
https://masport.com/outdoor-garden-products/reel-mowers/500-rrr


----------



## J_nick (Jan 28, 2017)

They look like newer Scott Bonnar's which is what a lot of our Aussie members have. Looking through thier website I didn't see any reels in the USA lineup like I did when I switched the location over to Australia.


----------



## paul325740 (Jun 21, 2017)

J_nick
is under Masport USA website and have only one Reel mower model 500 R. I have McClane 25". I bought it used last year. one thing that i don't like is that the rear wheel and chain alway torn the turf if I forgot to lift it up. I saw Toro at the country club the other day. It use rubber or metal roller. But it was too expensive. that's why I looking at Masport right now.


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

I have never seen one. It looks like this is a link to the U.S. model.

My first thoughts are:


I like how flat the side plate of the mower frame is.
It has a nice height of cut (HOC) range of 1/4" to 1-3/16".
The 20" width is on the smaller end of the reel mower spectrum.
It looks like it has a front roller - which is optional upgrade on a McLane or Tru-Cut.

I'm a little biased toward greens mowers, so I see $1,150 buying a nice used greens mower, but I understand everyone's interests/expectations are different. :thumbup:


----------



## J_nick (Jan 28, 2017)

Wow I don't know how I missed the "Reel Mower" section. There is something about buying a brand new unit but like Ware said $1200 could buy a really nice used greens mower.


----------



## paul325740 (Jun 21, 2017)

now, I'm very curious about this mower.In my opinion, they are cheaper and better design than Tru-cut or Mclane. For a brand new one, I think American brand Tru-cut and Mclane are charging over price. I'm going to get one and let you guy know.


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

paul325740 said:


> now, I'm very curious about this mower.In my opinion, they are cheaper and better design than Tru-cut or Mclane. For a brand new one, I think American brand Tru-cut and Mclane are charging over price. I'm going to get one and let you guy know.


Cool. I'm anxious to hear more about it! :thumbup:


----------

